

PayPal error credits man with $92 quadrillion - Daniiltje
http://cir.ca/story/paypal-quadrillionaire

======
ColinWright
Some discussion already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053421)

Also submitted several times from other sources.

